# Update: 65gr SGK/Varget (crushed houlder)



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

*25.8grs Varget is too much inside the 223 R-P (Remington) case.*

This evening thought I would do some reloading. Thought I would increase
my 65gr SGK/25.6gr Varget/CCI 400/2902fps/R-P cases, reload to 25.8grs Varget.

I knew the 25.6grs Varget filled the case almost to the shoulder. Well I measured
out the 25.8grs Varget, it filled closer to the shoulder. I carefully poured the Varget
with a little height from the funnel. Before seating the 65gr SGK, I again carefully
tapped the Varget case to settle the powder some more.

When I went to seat the 65gr SGK I heard powder crunching and where I thought
bullet was done seating, the case pushed some more into the bullet seating die (the
R-P case shoulder collapsing, to learn shortly).

I quickly stopped (something is wrong), looked at the reload. The 223 Rem R-P
case shoulder was pushed down, like crushing down ward.

Reloaders beware, 25.8grs Varget is too much inside the R-P case. There is not
enough room to seat the length of the 65gr Sierra GameKing.

I pulled the bullets from the 2 cases. Will try tomorrow to resize them.

I did reload to 25.2grs Varget in the other 8 R-P cases, that worked OK.

Thanks for reading my school of hard knocks report.

Previous post:
Data from Sierra
.223 Rem, Reloading Data:
22 cal (.224) Sierra 65gr SPBT GameKing #1395 (7"-10" twist barrel only)
Powder: Varget (Hodgdon Powders)
Charge: Min Charge: 22.8, 2600fps / Max Charge: 26.3, 3100fps.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What type of die are you using? I wouldn't think powder to do that as some of my reloads are pretty much up to 100% case capacity in certain combinations and never have had that issue.

I have had that issue with not reading the directions on a Lee die which will try to crimp the case if you do not set the die correctly. Took about 10 30-06 cases before I got that one figured out one day.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I use Lee Dies (3 die set sizer, bullet seat, factory crimp).

Upon examination, I believe the issue was too much Varget, long bullet, and
no give in powder when seating the 65gr SGK bullet.

The 65gr SGK did not move once against the Varget powder (by the shoulder)
so it was like every thing felt seated. There was still upward movement in the 
reloader handle. The case was still sliding up on the stopped bullet.

I could hear crunching Varget before bullet stopped, but the press handle was
not all the way up, so I gently continued the handle to the top, but, I stopped
thinking something was not correct.

To resolve the problem, one could, change to different manufacture of cases,
use a drop tube to compact the powder, or use a lesser amount of powder.

Changing the load to 25.2grs Varget everything worked OK. When I tested
my reloads they chambered, plus I believe I have better accuracy, the first group
was half a inch at 100yds. Unlike the roaming and shotgun pattern I had before.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

You might want to try a faster ball powder.

I use H-335 with 55 grain bullets in my 223 Remington, but I am not trying to achieve max velocity, I am looking for the best accuracy.

yooper77


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

One thing to check, with lee dies, which you may know, take an empty case and make sure the seating die is not screwed down to far and crushing the case. Most if not all lee seating dies have a crimp feature, and you need to set the die up so it doesn't crimp if you don't want it.

I have loaded many different powders that filled the case to 100% capacity and never have seen a crushed case due to that.

I have crushed cases with lee dies forgetting about the crimp feature in them.


----------

